# Messed up thread



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

The thread, Not Really Cheating? is messed up. https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/424505-not-really-cheating-27.html
Several people have commented on it. I couldn't see any new posts for quite some time and the numbers seem to be off as well.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

I tried accessing the last page of the thread and it should be good.
As for the numbers, it looks like they are synced up now.

Can you confirm?

Ed


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, it seems to be working fine now, thank you.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

CynthiaDe said:


> Yes, it seems to be working fine now, thank you.


I am glad to hear this has been resolved. :smile2:

- Cricket


----------

